# Suggestions for weapon to shoot down drones



## ShaggyPalm (Sep 30, 2021)

Psycho_Killer said:


> Lately I’ve been harassed by drones tryiing to potluck some of my honey holes
> 
> I have 12, 20 and 28 ga o/u’s I use to shoot clays. Would those work? Would the 28 be mor sporting? 6, 7 or 8 shot? Steel or lead?.


Sounds like a fun cast and blast day


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

You need a babe in a bikini onboard so they will come in close enough. Then, 10 gauge bolt action.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

The 28-gauge would be more sporting and less shoulder fatigue. But you don't want to just cripple it; an obliteration of plastic is the ultimate goal. Put 'em down hard, brother!


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Psycho_Killer said:


> Lately I’ve been harassed by drones tryiing to potluck some of my honey holes
> 
> I have 12, 20 and 28 ga o/u’s I use to shoot clays. Would those work? Would the 28 be mor sporting? 6, 7 or 8 shot? Steel or lead?.


Yes 28ga would be more sporty but I’d prefer 6’s in a 20ga


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

If you’re gonna go, go all out. Punt gun!!!


----------



## Maverick MA (Jun 16, 2020)

If you want sporting - and to make a little scratch - rig up a 1 oz sinker on the end of a spare rod. With a good cast, you should be able to bring it down and if you are quick, bring it into the boat fully intact. Remove battery and sell it on ebay.


----------



## permitchaser (Aug 26, 2013)

What great idea. Use the 12 gauge 6 size shot just in case it on the far side


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I bet I could take one down with a shitty cast with my 8 weight…


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Those tailing loops are a bitch on rotors!


----------



## MikeChamp12 (May 17, 2021)

Just put your micro skiff name on your skiff. That should be enough


----------



## TylertheTrout2 (Apr 21, 2016)

I saw a guy hit one with an open can of beer at the sandbar once...it was quite effective


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zika said:


> Those tailing loops are a bitch on rotors!


I can tie air knots


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can tie air knots


Technically those are "wind knots" I'm pretty good at em too....


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Seems like it should be a 16, because every time you drop one you’re going to go, “sweet”


----------



## ButtersGuide (Oct 27, 2021)

Are you sure it not the Game Warden who's trying to steal your fishing spots.


----------



## Half Shell (Jul 19, 2016)

I hate to spoil the fun... but destruction of a drone is a federal crime under Title 18 US Code 32 since the FAA and NTSB consider all drones to be an aircraft.

Since you would be shooting at essentially a video camera recording you in 4K... I would think the odds are not in your favor.

Better stick with the fly rod than a shotgun for plausible deniability.


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

If they are really bothering you then take our camera and get a good photo of the drone and some video of it "harrassing" you. Make sure the use binoculars first so you can see where their FAA registration # is so you can get a good picture of that. Then turn them in. Otherwise listen to Half Shell as you'll be breaking the law. If they are then turn them in. If they aren't then you are shit out of luck.


----------



## Mako 181 (May 1, 2020)

May be better to destroy the remote if you can find it. Just take it from the owner and throw it in the salt water?


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

Is this thread just a coincidence or is it a response to the next drone thread?😳


----------



## paulrad (May 10, 2016)

The Fin said:


> Is this thread just a coincidence or is it a response to the next drone thread?😳


NVM...no. I don't think it was a coincidence.


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

You shoot my drone and they’ll be hell to pay.

skull and crossbones all the way.


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

Ah hah, so that was you following me in St. George Sound? It zipped away before I could load another clip.


----------



## KnotHome (Jul 21, 2009)

Micro plastics are a real problem. Whatever equipment accidentally collides with a drone over head, please make sure it comes down in 1 piece and is easily recovered.


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

12ga 6 shot


----------



## Featherbrain (Nov 5, 2021)

Half Shell said:


> I hate to spoil the fun... but destruction of a drone is a federal crime under Title 18 US Code 32 since the FAA and NTSB consider all drones to be an aircraft.
> 
> Since you would be shooting at essentially a video camera recording you in 4K... I would think the odds are not in your favor.
> 
> Better stick with the fly rod than a shotgun for plausible deniability.


Looked like a clapper rail to me 🤔


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

So, can we officially say… we are the saltwater snobs of the freshwater variety?? 🤔


----------



## SkimmerSkiffer (3 mo ago)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I can tie air knots


Me too


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Trust me, I’m writing a long ass monologue about just getting the f’ out your house and getting back to reality. Nothing that society fears exists out in nature. Not a single f’n one. Get out, be a kid again, take it all in. Put your stupid technology down and live in the moment!!


----------



## TX_tail_chaser (2 mo ago)

birdyshooter said:


> Trust me, I’m writing a long ass monologue about just getting the f’ out your house and getting back to reality. Nothing that society fears exists out in nature. Not a single f’n one. Get out, be a kid again, take it all in. Put your stupid technology down and live in the moment!!


Yep. The thing that draws me in to my simple G-man is the purity of it. No electronics or any other toys to distract me from fishing. Phone stays turned off in a dry bag way up under the deck. I use visual landmarks instead of GPS, learning one piece of water at a time. Hard to connect to the water and electronics at the same time.

I do love playing with all the electronics on my friend's bay boat. I'm a software developer and a nerd at heart. But when I'm in my skiff, it's a whole different experience.

To each their own... But I do get pissed when other people make the outdoors feel like the city. Whether its a buzzing drone - or this guy forcing his music on everyone in the bay


----------



## Drifter (Dec 13, 2018)

Psycho_Killer said:


> Lately I’ve been harassed by drones tryiing to potluck some of my honey holes
> 
> I have 12, 20 and 28 ga o/u’s I use to shoot clays. Would those work? Would the 28 be mor sporting? 6, 7 or 8 shot? Steel or lead?.


I usually roll with a Remington 870 tactical sawed off with the rocket grip. It’s got so much spread it’s about impossible to miss a drone.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

Joe Mahler had a casting clinic and one of the guys there was using a drone to video it. Someone thought it would be fun to make a cast with a fly rod at the drone, I can verify that a fly rod will bring down a drone...lol


----------



## csnaspuck (Apr 2, 2013)

How far can you throw a cast net? If you google anti-drone ammunition, it will comes up with a lot of solutions.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

csnaspuck said:


> How far can you throw a cast net? If you google anti-drone ammunition, it will comes up with a lot of solutions.


Net gun


----------



## SkiffaDeeDooDah (Jan 20, 2020)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Net gun


Drone Wars? A piece of net or some loosely tangled twine hanging underneath your drone, on a easy-release clip (like an outrigger clip). Sneak down on the other drone's six. Done.


----------



## birdyshooter (Sep 17, 2019)

Give ‘em the Brrrrrrrrt!!😁🇺🇸🇺🇸🇺🇸


----------



## TR. (Sep 28, 2019)

I can tell you first-hand baseball bats don’t work very well. I have a VRBO up the hill with a drone. My neighbors and I have asked the owners repeatedly to not stock it as there are mornings we get drone visits looking in our bathroom windows. Seriously. One morning I heard my peace loving mellow as hell neighbor of 30 years screaming outside and I ran out to see him in his underwear trying to bring down the drone with a baseball bat. The VRBO folks on the deck above us were laughing pretty loud until he started running up the hill towards them. We didn’t see the drone again that day. I have consulted with the Sheriff of my county and it is indeed illegal to take down a drone as stated earlier in the post. Moral of the story is camouflage, shot from off-property and a good alibi. 😉


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

If a person needs a drone to find fish……. They need to reevaluate their hobby. If a guide needs a drone to find fish…… they need to get a new job.


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

TR. said:


> I can tell you first-hand baseball bats don’t work very well. I have a VRBO up the hill with a drone. My neighbors and I have asked the owners repeatedly to not stock it as there are mornings we get drone visits looking in our bathroom windows. Seriously. One morning I heard my peace loving mellow as hell neighbor of 30 years screaming outside and I ran out to see him in his underwear trying to bring down the drone with a baseball bat. The VRBO folks on the deck above us were laughing pretty loud until he started running up the hill towards them. We didn’t see the drone again that day. I have consulted with the Sheriff of my county and it is indeed illegal to take down a drone as stated earlier in the post. Moral of the story is camouflage, shot from off-property and a good alibi. 😉


I have to imagine your protected in your house and in your air space.


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

TR. said:


> I can tell you first-hand baseball bats don’t work very well. I have a VRBO up the hill with a drone. My neighbors and I have asked the owners repeatedly to not stock it as there are mornings we get drone visits looking in our bathroom windows. Seriously. One morning I heard my peace loving mellow as hell neighbor of 30 years screaming outside and I ran out to see him in his underwear trying to bring down the drone with a baseball bat. The VRBO folks on the deck above us were laughing pretty loud until he started running up the hill towards them. We didn’t see the drone again that day. I have consulted with the Sheriff of my county and it is indeed illegal to take down a drone as stated earlier in the post. Moral of the story is camouflage, shot from off-property and a good alibi. 😉


You just got to know how to work the system, when the drone is hovering off your back deck walk out casually with a shotgun and while the drone is videoing you yell "pull" and swing the shotgun as if you are shooting at a clay pigeon heading towards the drone, if you happen to hit the drone by mistake shit happens.


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

Flip Pallot would use a slingshot and a small piece of shot made from a yeti cooler to take it down.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

scottsflyshop said:


> Flip Pallot would use a slingshot and a small piece of shot made from a yeti cooler to take it down.


Guava fork slingshot


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

birdyshooter said:


> Trust me, I’m writing a long ass monologue about just getting the f’ out your house and getting back to reality. Nothing that society fears exists out in nature. Not a single f’n one. Get out, be a kid again, take it all in. Put your stupid technology down and live in the moment!!


While I agree with the concept duck hunters have debated this for ever. What technology is ok and who decides? 
Is your light weight skiff ok? It after all is technology far and above a metal or wood boat?
Is you outboard motor ok or do you have to go back to oars?
Is you sealed drag or even cork drag fly reel ok or do you need to go back to...all the way to a can with the line wrapped around it?
Is it ok to use a GPS and satellite mapping imagery?
And on and on and on.

I don't know the answer but this isn't as an easy concept as it sounds.


----------



## DA34 (May 13, 2019)

This made me laugh this morning


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> While I agree with the concept duck hunters have debated this for ever. What technology is ok and who decides?
> Is your light weight skiff ok? It after all is technology far and above a metal or wood boat?
> Is you outboard motor ok or do you have to go back to oars?
> Is you sealed drag or even cork drag fly reel ok or do you need to go back to...all the way to a can with the line wrapped around it?
> ...


It’s not that complicated


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> It’s not that complicated


Really. Do you have a skiff that is motor powered? There are plenty of people who would like to ban that!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> Really. Do you have a skiff that is motor powered? There are plenty of people who would like to ban that!


Stop and get yourself a king size Snickers.


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

FYI. A nice ball of 50lb braid with wreak havoc on a jetski impeller.........


----------



## suhmoszetaetatheta (Jun 23, 2013)

.28 ga is my goto on all bird hunting and like that one special fly or lure I have a lot of confidence in it--patterns as well as my .20 ga and being semiauto very soft on the shoulder--trap loads will do the job.


----------



## Douglas Smith (Nov 19, 2017)

Flare gun *as as*


Psycho_Killer said:


> Lately I’ve been harassed by drones tryiing to potluck some of my honey holes
> 
> I have 12, 20 and 28 ga o/u’s I use to shoot clays. Would those work? Would the 28 be mor sporting? 6, 7 or 8 shot? Steel or lead?.


----------



## MFrid19 (Oct 20, 2015)

The Fin said:


> Is this thread just a coincidence or is it a response to the next drone thread?😳


Literally


----------



## MFrid19 (Oct 20, 2015)

Whatever they're using in Ukraine to shoot down drones


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

MFrid19 said:


> Whatever they're using in Ukraine to shoot down drones


Taxpayer dollars?


----------



## MFrid19 (Oct 20, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Taxpayer dollars?


Lol not wrong about that


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

what weapon to shoot down a sense of humor


----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)




----------



## barry noll (Jul 2, 2019)

Replace the surfboard with a skiff and the clay pigeon with a drone. Ha!


----------



## jonny (May 1, 2007)

Fishshoot said:


> Technically those are "wind knots"  I'm pretty good at em too....


I must be really skilled since I can tie them on dead calm day


----------



## BM_Barrelcooker (May 4, 2011)

Gel Blasters







gelblastergun.com


----------



## SS06 (Apr 6, 2021)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Gel Blasters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hmm, I like this idea....we used to freeze paintballs...they would put some serious dents in a cars quarter panels


----------



## ifsteve (Jul 1, 2010)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Stop and get yourself a king size Snickers.


No I won't stop. Please tell me how you would decide these types of issues rather than just toss around insults. So typical of your behavior even though most of the time I agree with your premise.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

ifsteve said:


> No I won't stop. Please tell me how you would decide these types of issues rather than just toss around insults. So typical of your behavior even though most of the time I agree with your premise.


How is that an insult? Stop (at the store) and get a King Size Snickers…that was banter that you took wrong so I included in parenthesis what I left out to offer more context to help you understand what I meant. 

Just about anything and everything can be abused. How about instead of needing people to regulate us with more laws and restrictions we use our common sense and common courtesy to make good decisions? There are enough laws and restrictions in place that don’t get enforced. Does this sound familiar (cue up the 2nd Amendment)…There’s not a single level headed fisherman that thinks burning a flat with a skiff or airboat is ok except for the self centered jackass behind the helm and that goes for entitled drivers on the public roadways and guys that think scouting for fish with a drone and buzzing other fishermen is ok. Read the comments from others discussing methods to take them down…It’s selfish, lazy and pisses people off. There’s nothing wrong with the advancement of technology but to what end? What’s wrong with quietly poling a shoreline looking for fish without music or talking like you’re at a rock concert? Can we have a place we can go and enjoy the serenity God made these days without obnoxious people trying to make it all mainstream and inviting the masses to these areas? Do you know why the coastal waterways are trashed up and have water quality issues? Too many people and too many making bad decisions and flocking to coastal areas. We used to be able to launch the boat and catch fish a minute or two from the ramp but now it’s like a crowded supermarket with dudes getting drunk, burning every shoreline in sight while blaring their crappy music like everyone for a couple of miles wants to join their party. I now fish during the week if at all possible and run fifteen or twenty minutes to get away from the googans and even then I’m getting burned and people are acting like jackasses because they saw how cool it was to run skinny (I patented a shallow water pickup system) and blast music with their portable bluetooth speakers and maybe stop and catch a fish or two to take a photo for social media like they deserve some sort of virtual acceptance for doing what a lot of us have been doing since before it was cool. There are some people on the water and at the ramp that know how to act but those dudes seem to be getting outnumbered by social media broastaff whores and dudes that really don’t give a damn about other folks that are trying to just enjoy a day on the water and not bother others that are doing the same. This is nothing new, it seems to be human nature that left unchecked gets out of hand.

The bottom line and answer to your question and solution to your problem is people need to be able to make good decisions and if they don’t they need to have someone lead by example and they can learn how not to be inconsiderate pricks on the water. If that means calling them out so be it. We’ve probably all had someone call us out at one time or another and we deserved it and learned from it. Be considerate…it’s that simple.

Happy Thanksgiving, I’m headed to eat some turkey I missed while I was at work today.


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Dedrone's counter-drone jammer uses science to stop drones in their tracks


Drones can be used for nefarious purposes, such as scaring the bejesus out of the folks trying to protect the prez. Dedrone has a solution.




techcrunch.com


----------



## Steve_Mevers (Feb 8, 2013)

ifsteve said:


> While I agree with the concept duck hunters have debated this for ever. What technology is ok and who decides?
> Is your light weight skiff ok? It after all is technology far and above a metal or wood boat?
> Is you outboard motor ok or do you have to go back to oars?
> Is you sealed drag or even cork drag fly reel ok or do you need to go back to...all the way to a can with the line wrapped around it?
> ...


It's not the drone that is the problem, it is the A'hole behind the controller that has it hovering over people.


----------



## Capt.Ron (Mar 5, 2014)

BM_Barrelcooker said:


> Gel Blasters
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bruh, Gagé was pulling drive by’s with those lol lighting up the Crystal Methodist


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

SmackDaddy I couldn’t have said it better. Forty five years ago, when I was fishing Biscayne Bay for bones, etc, you could expect to find them on every good tide in all the right places. For the last 30 years you can expect to find a bunch of beer drinking, loud music playing, inconsiderate parttiers on half of the good flats. Life in the US is getting more and more complicated as more and more people crowd up our wild places. It’s standard practice on this MICRO SKIFF FORUM, to have large skiffs or bay boats with huge engines, all kinds of electronics, radios for music, LIDAR and all kinds of other gizmos. I am still living in the past with my small micro skiff and 20hp engine, no electronics except my cell phone. I prefer to pole onto a flat even if it takes half an hour. During that half hour I am zoning in on all the nature around me and occupying my thought with tailing or crawling reds in the marsh, wading birds and raptors with all of the natural sounds that come with that. It’s my church. I think I might be part of a shrinking population on this Micro Skiff forum.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Zaraspook said:


> SmackDaddy I couldn’t have said it better. Forty five years ago, when I was fishing Biscayne Bay for bones, etc, you could expect to find them on every good tide in all the right places. For the last 30 years you can expect to find a bunch of beer drinking, loud music playing, inconsiderate parttiers on half of the good flats. Life in the US is getting more and more complicated as more and more people crowd up our wild places. It’s standard practice on this MICRO SKIFF FORUM, to have large skiffs or bay boats with huge engines, all kinds of electronics, radios for music, LIDAR and all kinds of other gizmos. I am still living in the past with my small micro skiff and 20hp engine, no electronics except my cell phone. I prefer to pole onto a flat even if it takes half an hour. During that half hour I am zoning in on all the nature around me and occupying my thought with tailing or crawling reds in the marsh, wading birds and raptors with all of the natural sounds that come with that. It’s my church. I think I might be part of a shrinking population on this Micro Skiff forum.
> View attachment 224057


We don’t have to agree on everything but it seems like we are on the same page here. I still think you should look into a red push pole flag…haha


----------



## scottsflyshop (Oct 2, 2011)

I’ve been training bald eagles and spotted owls to fly into the blades, kills the bird unfortunately but takes the drone down.


----------



## Bajabob (Jul 15, 2018)

I agree wholeheartedly that it's the operator that's at fault. That being said in the good ole days we were willing to fight for right against wrong and if that meant taking the offender out behind the barn for a little attitude adjustment that's what we did.


----------



## MFrid19 (Oct 20, 2015)

man


----------



## Zaraspook (Aug 3, 2017)

scottsflyshop said:


> I’ve been training bald eagles and spotted owls to fly into the blades, kills the bird unfortunately but takes the drone down.


I have some trainees for you. They are about half-trained but you can take them all the way.


----------



## SaminMass (Dec 28, 2019)

I’d go the potato cannon route. Fun arts and crafts project for kids of all ages.


----------



## oceanrace (Oct 8, 2020)

Psycho_Killer said:


> Lately I’ve been harassed by drones tryiing to potluck some of my honey holes
> 
> I have 12, 20 and 28 ga o/u’s I use to shoot clays. Would those work? Would the 28 be mor sporting? 6, 7 or 8 shot? Steel or lead?.





ShaggyPalm said:


> Sounds like a fun cast and blast day





Zaraspook said:


> SmackDaddy I couldn’t have said it better. Forty five years ago, when I was fishing Biscayne Bay for bones, etc, you could expect to find them on every good tide in all the right places. For the last 30 years you can expect to find a bunch of beer drinking, loud music playing, inconsiderate parttiers on half of the good flats. Life in the US is getting more and more complicated as more and more people crowd up our wild places. It’s standard practice on this MICRO SKIFF FORUM, to have large skiffs or bay boats with huge engines, all kinds of electronics, radios for music, LIDAR and all kinds of other gizmos. I am still living in the past with my small micro skiff and 20hp engine, no electronics except my cell phone. I prefer to pole onto a flat even if it takes half an hour. During that half hour I am zoning in on all the nature around me and occupying my thought with tailing or crawling reds in the marsh, wading birds and raptors with all of the natural sounds that come with that. It’s my church. I think I might be part of a shrinking population on this Micro Skiff forum.
> View attachment 224057


Sadly I do believe you are spot-on correct. BTW beautiful image.


----------



## chesfisherman1 (Jan 19, 2014)

If you are fishing in a national park use of a drone is illegal.

How close is this drone to you?

If a drone was buzzing my boat in a unsafe manner I would bring it down. My safety over their rights. Record the take down on your phone demonstrating the safety issue. (Dive bomb/potential antenna strike/clear demo of imminent Safety issue). Submitt the take down on the FAA app. The FAA will know the serial numbers of drones in area. 

The FAA Drone flight “authorization” app is B4UFLY. This is a realtime app (approval based on real-time airspace). This is required prior to ALL drone flights. During an authorized flight the operator is required to have visual contact with the drone during entire flight.

I would stay very far away from an unprovoked drone take down…FAA flight monitoring/enforcement plus 4K drone footage streaming live…no win.


----------



## Mixologist45 (Jun 9, 2018)

Every time I see a drone over water, I silently pray it malfunctions and crashes. Am I the only one? 
“Embrace change” they’ve been telling me…. Nah, I like things the old way


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mixologist45 said:


> Every time I see a drone over water, I silently pray it malfunctions and crashes. Am I the only one?
> “Embrace change” they’ve been telling me…. Nah, I like things the old way


Same with jet skis


----------



## DCardelli (Nov 10, 2012)

A Drone is considered a sUAS - small Unmanned Aircraft System by the FAA.

I am obtaining my CFR 107 which allows you to legally fly a drone for compensation. Drone come under the FAA and they take them seriously. If you crash your drone into a car and the damage is more than $500 you are required to report it to the FAA and file a claim.

As mentioned before, there is an APP called B4Ufly and anyone flying in the park, Biscayne bay park or other designated areas around airports etc. will come under investigation by the FAA. During the Pandemic, the FAA was going after people posting on Youtube showing their drone footage and if it had an adverstisement etc. it could be considered for compensation and they caught several people in violation of the law. Don't even think about flying a drone near an airport and the max height is 400 feet and must be kept in the VLOS - Visual Line Of Sight.

While it's something to be macho about and say, I'm gonna shoot down the drone, realize it's considered an Aircraft and the penalties are severe.

Keep in mind that *it is a federal crime to shoot at an aircraft, including shooting at your drone*, no matter if it is a Firearm, Crossbow, or even a Pellet gun. The penalties can be severe, in some cases with penalties of 20 years in prison and a $250,000 fine.

Unless there there is a proven danger you'll be hard pressed wining the argument.

A drone pilot who is buzzing you should be reported to local law enforcement or call the nearest FAA tower.

DC


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

DCardelli said:


> A Drone is considered a sUAS - small Unmanned Aircraft System by the FAA.
> 
> I am obtaining my CFR 107 which allows you to legally fly a drone for compensation. Drone come under the FAA and they take them seriously. If you crash your drone into a car and the damage is more than $500 you are required to report it to the FAA and file a claim.
> 
> ...


I’m glad jet skis aren’t considered aircraft


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I’m glad jet skis aren’t considered aircraft


What if they're airborne when you shoot them?


----------



## Fliesbynight (Mar 23, 2020)

DCardelli said:


> A drone pilot who is buzzing you should be reported to local law enforcement or call the nearest FAA tower.



While that may be the "correct" thing to do, it will seldom be the effective thing to do.

What are the odds the offender will be penalized? I'd say slim to none. This will not be a high-priority call for any law enforcement agency and the FAA is not likely to have the people to investigate while the moron is still in the air. Its not like a full-scale where you can get a tail number to report.

It's laws like this that entice people take the law into their own hands and that often gets messy. I believe there are some states where it is legal to take down a drone over your own private property but that does not apply here.

It's like the days when CB radios were popular. People overpowered their home sets which interfered with TV and wireless phones and the FCC didn't care because they didn't have the resources even though those sets were highly illegal. However, a straight pin across the shield and conductor causing a dead short was an effective remedy.


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

I've been shooting sporting clays a lot lately with my son with the 20 gauge. So shooting drones with that would be a hoot!


----------



## Fishshoot (Oct 26, 2017)

m32825 said:


> What if they're airborne when you shoot them?


Generally if you shoot the Ballon full of tannerite at the correct time, they become airborne


----------



## krash (Jan 9, 2007)

The best would be a radio signal jamming device, turn on and simply watch the drone fall from the sky or continue flying clean out of sight.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

The pity of it is that this discussion is happening in the "Fly Fishing" section. For me, and quite a few others that I know, part of what drew me to fly fishing were the additional challenges it presented over throwing bait, or even lures on conventional tackle. The fact is that becoming proficient at fly casting requires a bit more work and practice than doing the same with a spinning rod, and the need to be a better waterman, quieter on the approach etc. It's just baffles me how someone who prefers the additional challenge of fly fishing will then want to use a drone to find or spot fish. In Louisiana there's a regulation on the books that says it's illegal to use any form of aerial surveillance to aid in "harvesting fish" but I've never seen or even heard of it being enforced.


----------



## The Fin (Sep 28, 2021)

redchaser said:


> The pity of it is that this discussion is happening in the "Fly Fishing" section. For me, and quite a few others that I know, part of what drew me to fly fishing were the additional challenges it presented over throwing bait, or even lures on conventional tackle. The fact is that becoming proficient at fly casting requires a bit more work and practice than doing the same with a spinning rod, and the need to be a better waterman, quieter on the approach etc. It's just baffles me how someone who prefers the additional challenge of fly fishing will then want to use a drone to find or spot fish. In Louisiana there's a regulation on the books that says it's illegal to use any form of aerial surveillance to aid in "harvesting fish" but I've never seen or even heard of it being enforced.


Great point! I do however like the drone footage used in some of the fishing videos. Those aerial views create an interesting perspective especially when they’re not scouting for fish.


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

I saw a video from the Everglades with two guys throwing live mullet and big topwater plugs at big laid up snook. They had a drone and a set of goggles to find the snook then use the goggle footage to “sight cast” the snook that were too far to see from the skiff just using their line of sight. Somewhere amongst all these…





__





snook drone fishing florida - Google Search






www.google.com


----------



## Jason M (Aug 13, 2017)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I saw a video from the Everglades with two guys throwing live mullet and big topwater plugs at big laid up snook. They had a drone and a set of goggles to find the snook then use the goggle footage to “sight cast” the snook that were too far to see from the skiff just using their line of sight. Somewhere amongst all these…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's BS should be outlawed.


----------



## redchaser (Aug 24, 2015)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> I saw a video from the Everglades with two guys throwing live mullet and big topwater plugs at big laid up snook. They had a drone and a set of goggles to find the snook then use the goggle footage to “sight cast” the snook that were too far to see from the skiff just using their line of sight. Somewhere amongst all these…
> 
> 
> 
> ...


[Turning on old man "get off my lawn font"] Sadly it seems that for many it has become only about "catching" and not about the experience, learning, solving problems or overcoming challenges and they seek out the shortest path to that end. I don't think I would enjoy fishing nearly as much as I do if those elements were removed, in fact the "problem solving" and "figuring things out" is my favorite part [/crotchety old man font]


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

redchaser said:


> [Turning on old man "get off my lawn font"] Sadly it seems that for many it has become only about "catching" and not about the experience, learning, solving problems or overcoming challenges and they seek out the shortest path to that end. I don't think I would enjoy fishing nearly as much as I do if those elements were removed, in fact the "problem solving" and "figuring things out" is my favorite part [/crotchety old man font]


Same


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Goose Load


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Backwater said:


> I've been shooting sporting clays a lot lately with my son with the 20 gauge. So shooting drones with that would be a hoot!


How do you call'em in?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Mark H said:


> How do you call'em in?


here, pull the other one


----------



## Backwater (Dec 14, 2014)

Mark H said:


> How do you call'em in?


I don't think a call will bring them in. Just have ta be packin and then wing them when they fly near your spot.


----------



## WC53 (Dec 2, 2015)

Typically the call of a siren laying on the deck will bring them right in. Like a moose in rut


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

WC53 said:


> Typically the call of a siren laying on the deck will bring them right in. Like a moose in rut


No doubt. Or fake having a big fish on.


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Thought of you guys yesterday. Was finishing putting up our Christmas lights with my boy and there was a drone hovering over us for a good while. Saying I was annoyed was an understatement. People need to mind their own fucking business. SMH😡


----------



## m32825 (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Mark H said:


> How do you call'em in?


Drone call bruh


----------



## KYgheenoe (3 mo ago)

most effective? mix bird shot with buck. gives you spread and distance. easy to do, and very effective


----------



## Mark H (Nov 22, 2016)

Smackdaddy53 said:


> Drone call bruh


Can you get'em from the Robertsons?


----------



## mro (Jan 24, 2018)

Kent Cartridge’s Precision Steel™ loads use shot pellets that are precision ground to near-perfect uniformity in size and roundness. The result is uniform patterns downrange. 

Don't use steel shot if you barrel/choke can't handle it.
What's the limit on drones?


----------

